# 2615 issue



## mebc3_2 (Sep 22, 2013)

Have not run my 2615 for a few months. It will start and run for a few seconds and then die.

Fuel filter is clean and bowl is full. Removed both and cleaned. I am at a loss.

Anyone?????


----------



## mebc3_2 (Sep 22, 2013)

37 views and not a SINGLE response??????

I would say this forum BLOWS for Mahindra owners.....

I solved the problem.....up and running today.


----------

